
The Humanoid Stain: Art lessons from our cave-dwelling ancestors - prismatic
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/the-humanoid-stain-ehrenreich
======
notadoc
If you were hoping for an insightful piece written by someone with an
archeological background on the subject, or even avocational interest in the
subject of rock art, you'll want to keep looking. This piece is borderline
ignorant, wildly factually inaccurate, and full of strange conclusions and
opinion. Pass.

~~~
dang
" _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._"

 _When disagreeing, please reply to the argument instead of calling names.
"That is idiotic; 1 + 1 is 2, not 3" can be shortened to "1 + 1 is 2, not 3."_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
The_rationalist
Sometimes a refutation cost too much time/energy. His dismissal without
arguments is better than nothing, it's an heuristic that tell me I shouldn't
risk spending my precious time reading such a risky article.

~~~
reedwolf
Just read the article and it seems fine to me. No idea what OP is going on
about.

